# Aldi Love



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 22, 2011)

It seemed time to start a thread to rave/share about the good finds at Aldi. Anyone else a fan? 

I'd gotten out of the habit of regularly shopping there when my back was so bad opting for the more conveniently located grocery stores (Price Chopper, Hannaford). After complaining about how much I'd been spending at those stores lately and receiving an Aldi flyer indicating this week was their special Italian foods week, I finally got my butt back in there. So glad I did.

My Italian food week highlights:

Sun dried tomato pesto! I bought 12 bottles at $1.99 a piece. They only carry this until supply runs out. This pesto is awesome! Wonderful on pasta and I've used it on top of baked fish and chicken w/ sliced tomatoes, garlic and a bit of parmesan cheese. It was fantastic and I was sad when my small supply was out last year. I may go back and buy more. :-/

stuffed pastas - At $1.69 and $2.19 way cheaper than Buitoni which we've been buying at the regular grocery stores at about $5 a package. I bought mushroom, spinach, and cheese tortellini and ravioli varieties.

I commented to my husband last week after spending $100 on groceries that almost everything I bought at the local chain store was over $3, including coffee creamer which seemed ridiculous. Nothing I bought today at Aldi was over $2.99.

Other little joys from my receipt:

Wheat crackers $1.29 a box (equivalent of Wheat Thins, $3.29 at Price Chopper last week)

Package of one each red & yellow bell peppers $1.69.. I think I've paid close to $2 for just one red pepper at the regular stores

5 pack of vine tomatoes - $1.29 

Bag of the sweetest tangerines - $2.29

Bag of butter lettuce - $1.99 

Aldi owns Trader Joe's and seems to have some of the same frozen foods with different labels from time to time. It's hit and miss for these. Also, at the beginning of each year they stock some more health oriented foods to get in on the diet resolution bandwagon. For the last two years they've had amazing prices on Amy's organic stuff (stocked only at this time unfortunately) - large pizzas for $5 and vegetable lasagna or enchiladas for $2.99.

Anyone else share the love or do off brands and limited choices scare you? What are your favorite items?


(Photo of baked cod w/pesto added. :eat2: )


----------



## penguin (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to shop at Aldi a lot, mostly for the nappies/diapers (good price, great quality). I'd always find some good food bargains there too, though it's been quite a while since I've shopped there, so I don't remember what they were.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 22, 2011)

I like Aldis as well there hasnt been anything i didnt like from there. AND you really save money - and not just a little money - but a huge amount.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 22, 2011)

I love them. I do hate that I like something and then it's gone. 

This weekend we got a loaf of 12 grain bread, 2 dozen eggs, 3 lbs of shredded cheese and a box of chocolate eclair bars for 12 bucks.

I am a little bummed that their eggs have jumped 40 cents a dozen..but they are still about a buck 70 cents cheaper than wal-mart.

We always go there first..since they don't stock the same produce at our store all the time. It's great!


----------



## imfree (Feb 22, 2011)

I've always said the real Aldi commercial would be to show two families with the same food budget, one stick-thin because they shop at Kr**er and the other filled-out and robust because they shop at Aldi! Their generics are delicious and as good or better than well-known brands. I love's me my Aldi! 

View attachment aldi-logo.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 22, 2011)

I dont go often cause I overspend when I do 

but my ex nieces and I all loved their chocolate biscuits that are like the mars bar or twix bikkies at the supermakets and the waffer ones

the organic dark chocolate from there whilst not great to eat makes an awesome chocolate cake

the Olive oil is amazing quality, I like their smoked oysters, 

it really depends on the day I am there the organics range for the prices it is is awesome

and the Di San laundry soaker is cheap as and far better than any of the more expensive brands.

If they actually did home delivery I would so shop there more.


----------



## jcas50 (Feb 25, 2011)

Does everyone realize that Aldi and Trader Joe's have the same owners? The Albrecht brothers from Germany own both chains. They had been operating Aldi for years as Europe's largest supermarket chain. They bought Trader Joe's when they realized it was the same business model with a different end user profile. Both stores go to a producer, tell him what they want, using what ingredients at what delivery schedule at what price. They won't vary. You do business their way or no way.


----------



## penguin (Feb 25, 2011)

jcas50 said:


> Does everyone realize that Aldi and Trader Joe's have the same owners?



Nope, because we don't have Trader Joe's here.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 25, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Aldi owns Trader Joe's and *snip*





jcas50 said:


> Does everyone realize that Aldi and Trader Joe's have the same owners? The Albrecht brothers from Germany own both chains. They had been operating Aldi for years as Europe's largest supermarket chain. They bought Trader Joe's when they realized it was the same business model with a different end user profile. Both stores go to a producer, tell him what they want, using what ingredients at what delivery schedule at what price. They won't vary. You do business their way or no way.



No, had no idea.. 


I went back the store yesterday and bought another 12 pestos and about 14 packages of mushroom stuffed tortellini. I made some last night adding some peppers, onions, and artichoke hearts stir-fried in olive oil and Italian spices to the dish, then plenty of parmesan cheese. It was wonderful.

The tomatoes I bought earlier in the week are definitely the most flavorful tomatoes I've purchased in months.


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 25, 2011)

imfree said:


> I've always said the real Aldi commercial would be to show two families with the same food budget, one stick-thin because they shop at Kr**er and the other filled-out and robust because they shop at Aldi! Their generics are delicious and as good or better than well-known brands. I love's me my Aldi!



Yeah, the Aldi store in Lebanon is the one I go to sometimes and I agree they are a good store!


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> Yeah, the Aldi store in Lebanon is the one I go to sometimes and I agree they are a good store!



That certainly makes us close enough to be real neighbors. Great little Aldi store, too! I don't have a car and my oxygen saturation, while on my feet, is still pretty iffy, so Mom gets the Aldi stuff these days.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 26, 2011)

I like Aldi's, the only issue I have with them is you have to check the expiration dates. The Aldi's where I live often have food close to or past the epxiration dates. I work for a competitor so I feel a tad guilty going there.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 27, 2011)

jcas50 said:


> Does everyone realize that Aldi and Trader Joe's have the same owners? The Albrecht brothers from Germany own both chains. They had been operating Aldi for years as Europe's largest supermarket chain. They bought Trader Joe's when they realized it was the same business model with a different end user profile. Both stores go to a producer, tell him what they want, using what ingredients at what delivery schedule at what price. They won't vary. You do business their way or no way.



That's pretty much standard practice for the big chain stores. They have enough market share they can dictate terms to the manufacturers. If you don't like it, you can shop local. You'll pay through the nose.

I'm a big fan of Aldi. It's inexpensive food that isn't cheap food.


----------



## Brenda (Feb 27, 2011)

I have always avoided Aldi's as my image of it was a store that sold low quality, out of date food. Maybe I will give it a try.

Brenda


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 27, 2011)

If it wasn't for Aldi's, I would have starved when I was in college. I wish there was one near me. I miss their grilled chicken breast strips.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought so too - but that's not the case at all. You should give it a try.



Brenda said:


> I have always avoided Aldi's as my image of it was a store that sold low quality, out of date food. Maybe I will give it a try.
> 
> Brenda


----------



## plumplin3009 (Feb 27, 2011)

I adore Aldi's markets. With a large family to feed (there were 8 of us) and a small budget, we really found that it was the only place to shop! I find things there to be as good or better than the nationally advertised brands. In fact, I find them to be mostly better. And wayyy cheaper. I can get 2 times as much food there as compared to other national chains. Staples like butter, eggs, cheese, flour, sugar, peanut butter, etc.......can be `1-2 dollars less. But best of all, I think are the ethnic foods. Their Italian, Oriental, Spanish etc...are of super quality. Just know you gotta bag it yourself, but to save so much, its worth the effort!:eat1:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 27, 2011)

It's also worth noting, since there are so few varieties of each item and only the house brands, the stores are small. I've appreciated this fact time and time again. I count walking around the Price Chopper super center in my hood exercise for the day. Aldi's more of a market and that makes me very happy.


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2011)

I keep meaning to go. I have one very near me and I do all of my grocery shopping on foot (whether I'm buying a bag of kitty litter, or a gallon of milk, or both at the same time!) so I need to head over there. Whenever I think of it, I remember I don't have cash and that's what they take. I grew up knowing Aldi both in America and in Europe, where we visited a lot as a family when I was younger (my mother was born there). It's a German chain, yes? So you get great little high-quality chocolates and other treats from Germany. Can't beat that with a stick. And yes, you bag your own stuff, but in a city, I'm already used to that, and frankly, I think we should ALL be bringing our own bags to the store anyway, so there you go.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jes - the Aldi by us takes debit/credit cards too .. not just cash. You might want to look into it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 28, 2011)

i've always wanted to shop at Aldi,seems there are new locations popping up around here,i hear it's the Wal-Mart killer but i will have to see.


----------



## imfree (Feb 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i've always wanted to shop at Aldi,seems there are new locations popping up around here,i hear it's the Wal-Mart killer but i will have to see.



They're giving Wally a run for the money, here, in Lebanon, Tn., by pricing eggs below $.50 a dozen.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i've always wanted to shop at Aldi,seems there are new locations popping up around here,i hear it's the Wal-Mart killer but i will have to see.



They beat WalMart food prices in almost every category.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2011)

The closest Aldi is approximately 1,000 miles away. :doh:


----------



## shinyapple (Mar 1, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> The closest Aldi is approximately 1,000 miles away. :doh:



Have you hit WinCo since they've moved into the state, Fuzzy? I loved them when I lived in WA and I was really excited to see them here. I'm even willing to drive the twenty minutes into Roy to get to the one near me. The cost savings is worth it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2011)

imfree said:


> They're giving Wally a run for the money, here, in Lebanon, Tn., by pricing eggs below $.50 a dozen.





Dromond said:


> They beat WalMart food prices in almost every category.




thanks guys!  i always wondered because everyone i talked to that has shopped at Aldi always says "it's better then Wal-Mart" so i always wondered.LOL and i do hear there prices are low and the aisles are like shorter and more convient then Wal-Mart.lol


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 1, 2011)

We have an Aldis right here in town and I've got to say I have scored some great bargains there..like Butterball turkeys for approx. 50 cents per pound. I'm going shopping today so Aldis sounds like a good place to start. Oh, and xmas they have soft ginger bread cookies that are to die for..:happy:


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2011)

Aldi's "Phaser" batteries, at $1.99 per 8-pack, are real purchasing power against the national brands and seem to last just as long, at a fraction of their price! 

View attachment Aldi AA's and AAA's.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

imfree said:


> Aldi's "Phaser" batteries, at $1.99 per 8-pack, are real purchasing power against the national brands and seem to last just as long, at a fraction of their price!



AWESOME! im a man that can NEVER EVER have to many batteries.:bow::happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 5, 2011)

Rob and I went today and we got a large basket of groceries for $79. I was going to take a pic of everything..but we had to put it up quickly.

I'm excited that they showed a circular and they are supposed to have the stuffed clams next week. I hope that they do!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 8, 2011)

If they show it in the flier, they'll have it in the store - for as long as supplies last.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 18, 2011)

Had the mushroom risotto last night, a special item from their Italian food celebration last month. Very, very tasty... I wish I bought more than two boxes. 

They still had a few items leftover last week, so I'll be seeing if I can scrounge up a box or two next time I go.


----------



## Duchess of York (Mar 20, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Rob and I went today and we got a large basket of groceries for $79. I was going to take a pic of everything..but we had to put it up quickly.
> 
> I'm excited that they showed a circular and they are supposed to have the stuffed clams next week. I hope that they do!



I know you live in TX and I am in PA, however, today was my first trip to Aldi and I specifically looked for the stuffed clams and they had two slider freezer sections full of them. I was hesitant to buy them (even though they looked delicious) as I didn't know how "fishy" they would make the house smell when baking them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2011)

I wonder if we've had a "This is what I bought for $$" thread..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2011)

Duchess of York said:


> I know you live in TX and I am in PA, however, today was my first trip to Aldi and I specifically looked for the stuffed clams and they had two slider freezer sections full of them. I was hesitant to buy them (even though they looked delicious) as I didn't know how "fishy" they would make the house smell when baking them.



They don't smell or taste fishy what so ever. Get them..they are tasty! We have another pack in the freezer that will be tomorrow's dinner!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2011)

There is an ALDI close to me so I go there often enough. Their produce is always fresh and very inexpensive- even more so than the local farmer's market.
Eggs and milk are always the best price there.
They also have very pretty plants for sale. Get my Mom something there from time to time. Also, when the lady I clean house for was in the hospital, I found here a beautiful poinsettia wrapped in gorgeous paper back before Christmas. 

It's still on her dining room table- going strong. 

One thing I don't like about them lately is the boxes of chocolate and cookies halfway down the first aisle when you walk in- and it's uber cheap :doh:


----------



## mybluice (Mar 20, 2011)

My kids say Aldi's makes mom less grouchy about buying us whatever we ask for at the store...lol. We love Aldi's I go there 2 times a month and come out with an overflowing cart. It really helps with the budget and trying to please two kids who want to be able to have the cereals and snacks they like. :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought a package of stuffed clams this afternoon! Not sure how soon I will make them, but sometime in the next week is likely. I was thinking of serving them with the mushroom risotto or else making a bit of pasta w/pesto on the side, and a tossed salad.. not sure.

I've been buying a lot of their frozen seafood stuff there on my last two visits, perch and scallops last week, haddock and the clams this week.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 24, 2011)

how do you cook your scallops Laura? I want to buy some but I need an easy way to cook them, maybe broiling or something like that?





ThatFatGirl said:


> I bought a package of stuffed clams this afternoon! Not sure how soon I will make them, but sometime in the next week is likely. I was thinking of serving them with the mushroom risotto or else making a bit of pasta w/pesto on the side, and a tossed salad.. not sure.
> 
> I've been buying a lot of their frozen seafood stuff there on my last two visits, perch and scallops last week, haddock and the clams this week.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't cooked them yet, but I'm pretty sure the broiler is the way to go. This will be my virgin run cooking scallops and for using the broiler. I'm really afraid of messing up! I've been browsing recipes and the one below seems like a pretty basic, tasty way to go:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Scallops-with-White-Wine-Sauce-II/Detail.aspx

If you make some before I get around to doing mine, be sure to report on your success and how you cooked them.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 25, 2011)

I dry mine with a paper towel, salt and pepper them and then cook them in butter over medium heat in a cast iron skillet.

The trick to know when they are ready to turn is if they release from the pan easily.

I think it takes about 5 minutes total. Let me know how the broiler goes...we saw some fresh wild scallops for 10.99 a pound today at sprouts...I want to try them!


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 26, 2011)

I like Aldi because you have to put a quarter in to get a cart. Reminds me of Europe <3


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 27, 2011)

LOVED the stuffed clams! I could eat them every night. I'm not sure they agreed very well with Gottfried's lactose intolerance unfortunately, even with the dairy aid supplement. We decided he probably shouldn't eat more than a couple of them at a time in the future. 

I'm definitely picking up another package on my next shopping trip.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> LOVED the stuffed clams! I could eat them every night. I'm not sure they agreed very well with Gottfried's lactose intolerance unfortunately, even with the dairy aid supplement. We decided he probably shouldn't eat more than a couple of them at a time in the future.
> 
> I'm definitely picking up another package on my next shopping trip.



I'm glad that you loved them! At first, we were eating a whole package by ourselves...now..I make a side dish and we split them between us. We just had our last package for lunch yesterday.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 31, 2011)

The pita crackers are awesome. I have a box of the sea salt and a box of the garlic and chives. I can have 9 crackers for 18 carbs. I just had the garlic and chive with some yummy chicken salad!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 1, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> The pita crackers are awesome. I have a box of the sea salt and a box of the garlic and chives. I can have 9 crackers for 18 carbs. I just had the garlic and chive with some yummy chicken salad!



Those are probably the same sea salt pita crackers I got at Trader Joe's last year and raved about in the food discoveries thread. Love them! I just got a new flavor but haven't tried them yet - multigrain!


----------



## Dromond (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got back from Aldi, and only now do I read about the pita chips? :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 1, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Those are probably the same sea salt pita crackers I got at Trader Joe's last year and raved about in the food discoveries thread. Love them! I just got a new flavor but haven't tried them yet - multigrain!



Oh..I hope they bring that flavor here! I love them. They are perfect!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know what it is about the happy farm string cheese, but I am suddenly addicted.

It is SO much better than any other string cheese I've had...and I normally HATE string cheese.

I've just sent Rob to get 4 more bags. So yummy!

He's also picking up 4 more boxes of those pita crackers.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't know what it is about the happy farm string cheese, but I am suddenly addicted.
> 
> It is SO much better than any other string cheese I've had...and I normally HATE string cheese.
> 
> ...



Misty, I find a huge variation in different brands. Once I find one I know I like - I stick with it. I'm a huge fan of the original Armenian braided string cheese. Yum! It's been around forever - long before the snack size string cheese sticks,. If you ever find it, I recommend it. They have them in cheese shops and at stores with an extensive cheese department.

It comes in a big braid (about 8") and you peel the strings, just like with the snack stick. No comparison when it comes to flavor tho.

View attachment Delicious-Real-Armenian-String-Cheese.jpg

This is how it looks as you peel/shred the strings.

Below is the brand they have around here.
View attachment Sun-Ni.jpg​


----------



## Hathor (Apr 3, 2011)

I love the German hazelnut chocolate wafers they sell for $.99 each. Mmmmm....cheap and good.


----------



## KuroBara (Apr 10, 2011)

I adore Aldi's! I first started shopping when I was in Ohio for college, but there was not a store in my area for years after that. But once it opened, I told everyone I knew to shop there. Aldi's had the best bagels and milk. Now, I'm hooked on the great produce and special deals. Long live Aldi's!


----------



## Deven (Apr 11, 2011)

I got some AWESOME frozen chinese food. It's so freaking tasty! Pork dumplings and Sesame Orange chicken! And at $3.99, you can't beat that price.


----------



## Diane (Apr 15, 2011)

They have good pre-made chocolate chip cookie dough.


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 15, 2011)

For anyone interested this week 2 good specials at Aldi's are: slated or unsalted better for $2.29 per # and a spiral sliced honey ham for $1.49 at #.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Apr 15, 2011)

I can walk to the closest Aldi, never do though. They got good stuff and have improved over the years. My aldi favorite is Jalapeno Havarti cheese. 

I love their clearance rack. Its awesome.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 15, 2011)

I shop Aldi often. You can get in, grab the basics, and get out in a flash. Everything in the dairy section is good and economical. Prices on fruit and veggies are amazing. That's about all that I regularly buy there. I'm one of those folks who just shops the outer aisles


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 19, 2011)

I like Aldi's for cheap meat. When I was doing Mastering the Art of French Cooking, I got a really good beef roast for $7 there. I used it for Beouf Bourginon and it turned out splendidly.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 21, 2011)

Aldi has a Mama Cozzi goat cheese and spinach pizza on special this week for $2.99. I bought one the other day and just wanted to report back it is fantastic and I'm not normally such a big fan of goat cheese. I'm hoping to go back tomorrow to pick up a few more.

Their Tropicana brand clementines are super sweet still too.


----------



## imfree (Apr 21, 2011)

Ha! this would be a fun one to parodize! 'Cuz we got a thing and it's called Aldi Love!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 9, 2011)

My new favorite thing from Aldi -- Benita Premium Ice Cream Bars! They are great. Come in strawberry, mango, and coconut. Super creamy and have real bits of fruit in them. Strawberry is great, but I am totally addicted to the coconut.

Also, they have blueberries right now for 99 cents!


----------



## anneblithe (Jun 10, 2011)

Ripe blueberries are the best thing ever. Time for a jog (ha, walk) to Aldis.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 10, 2011)

I absolutely love Aldi's Light and Fit Wildberry Sorbet and ice cream bars. Unfortunately, my local store was out of them the last two times I was there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought ALDIs had the best white grapes ever- but then I tried the red ones. It's unreal for grapes to taste that good!

I wonder if ALDI will sell any cherries this year?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 13, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thought ALDIs had the best white grapes ever- but then I tried the red ones. It's unreal for grapes to taste that good!
> 
> I wonder if ALDI will sell any cherries this year?



Mine has them...2 bucks a pound..but limit 1.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 17, 2011)

Aldi has Boca burgers for $2.50! I don't think I've ever seen them so cheap. I'm not a big fan myself, but my 13 year old vegetarian niece is visiting next month so I bought a couple packages.

The Wild Berry Sorbet and Ice Cream bars were in stock again finally. It was all I could do to resist buying the new Magnum ice cream bars they had as a special purchase. God, I was tempted. I saw my doctor Wednesday, so the "lose weight or die" lecture was still fresh in my head. I resisted. If they still have them next week, I make no promises.


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2011)

Had me some good ol' Aldi's 'tater chips with lunch!


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 26, 2011)

I love Aldi specially stocking up on dry herbs, rubs and baking ingredients.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 1, 2011)

Not food, but... some Aldi love for the $3.99 hanging Impatiens plant I bought a few months ago. It was one of only a handful they had left. It had no blooms and a very sad "Charlie Brown's Christmas" Christmas tree vibe going, but with some TLC it turned into this glorious thing.


----------



## miafantastic (Aug 1, 2011)

Hrm. Couple of these in my area. After reading this thread, my wallet's itching to give them a try. One of my coworkers described them as the Ikea of grocery stores.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 3, 2011)

There is an Aldi's near me - I just passed it on my way to my recently relocated office. I've never been, tho I go to Trader Joes often. I'll have to check them out!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2012)

ok, first time to Aldi's last weekend. I think the one closest to me is a small one, and doesn't have much. Do they tend to vary?

I was also disappointed that they didn't have the clams y'all have been raving about. I WANT CLAMS!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2012)

Aldi stores tend to not be very large in comparison to other grocery stores. Also, aside from a core of products that they always carry, their stock changes from week to week. You need to pay attention to their ads to see what they're promoting each week. Even with that, there will be items they stock for limited amounts of time that they don't advertise. It can be a crap shoot.


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 27, 2012)

bigsexy920 said:


> I thought so too - but that's not the case at all. You should give it a try.



I had the same kind of preconceptions, especially listening to my coworkers talking about the store, but after seeing this thread, and in the FOODEE board no less, I told my honey we have to try em. Lucky us there's one right up the street from us. 

I'll be sure to leave my thoughts once I've had the opportunity to try their food.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 27, 2012)

They have got so much better over the years. When i went about 15 years ago or so, their stuff wasn't so great, just cheap. But now they are very good. Unfortunately I don't often get to Aldi, but I love some of their products. The smoked salmon with the sachet of orange and mustard sauce is amazing, for under £2, and their own brand crisps are my very favourite kind. They are just so potatoey, crisp and well flavoured - just what a crisp should be, lol. Their fruit and veg are just always so fresh looking and at least a third less than at other supermarkets. 

I feel quite famous as they used a comment I made on their products, on a "Hot Deals" site I frequent, in a recent national leaflet and on their site.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2012)

Randi, be on the look out..those clams should be back in the next couple of weeks I think. They seem to come out once a quarter.


I bought all the pies they had for our family Christmas and everyone loved them. The apple received rave reviews and I thought the key lime was tasty and they were 4 bucks a piece.

I have stopped buying produce there. It was just going bad way too fast for me. 

I still buy my hams there and I stocked up on the clams and their seasoned potato wedges the last time I was in there....we haven't been in a while..I need to go back!


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 27, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> They have got so much better over the years. When i went about 15 years ago or so, their stuff wasn't so great, just cheap. But now they are very good. Unfortunately I don't often get to Aldi, but I love some of their products. The smoked salmon with the sachet of orange and mustard sauce is amazing, for under £2, and their own brand crisps are my very favourite kind. They are just so potatoey, crisp and well flavoured - just what a crisp should be, lol. Their fruit and veg are just always so fresh looking and at least a third less than at other supermarkets.



Ooh, well yeah. If I wasn't sold before I am for sure now. The salmon sounds amazing and we love potato chips in this house!



> I feel quite famous as they used a comment I made on their products, on a "Hot Deals" site I frequent, in a recent national leaflet and on their site.



And that is really neat!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 27, 2012)

5 lbs oranges for $1.49!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 30, 2012)

Dromond said:


> 5 lbs oranges for $1.49!!! YEAH!!!



We got 4 lbs for $1.36 or something like that today. 

And beef jerky. What would cost $5 or $6 at Wal-Mart or Krogers cust us $2 at Aldi's and tasted just as good. 

I'm a believer now! And I'll keep on going back and trying new things little by little til we've figured out just where it does and doesn't fit on our shopping list! 

Thanks for all your rave reviews. Never would have tried shopping here if I hadn't seen so much positivity about it in the Foodee Board! :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2012)

To know Aldi is to love Aldi.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Be sure to check out the refrigerated connamon rolls with orange icing...so good. I buy their hams too. At about $1.69 per pound their a good deal.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

omg, they have cinnamon rolls with orange icing? I will have to try those sometime. I bought 8 of the spinach and goat cheese pizzas. Hubby and I love them and at $3.49 each, they can't be beat. I only wish they carried them all year. 

Other recent purchases I've been pleased with: baked potatoes chips, peanut butter fiber bars, Greek yogurt, Light & Fit frozen breakfast sandwiches, and 3 lbs of the sweetest, juiciest tangerines. :eat2:


----------



## Windigo (Feb 2, 2012)

MLadyJ said:


> Be sure to check out the refrigerated connamon rolls with orange icing...so good. I buy their hams too. At about $1.69 per pound their a good deal.



I wish they sold that here!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2012)

Their grapes are the sweetest and their apples are delicious. I have never gotten bad produce from Aldi.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 25, 2012)

The circular says they'll have stuffed clams next week. I wonder if they might have them in early. Anyone know if next week means next week only? How rare ARE these things?

I feel like I should stock up and I've never even tried them!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 25, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> The circular says they'll have stuffed clams next week. I wonder if they might have them in early. Anyone know if next week means next week only? How rare ARE these things?
> 
> I feel like I should stock up and I've never even tried them!



I can't recall the last time my local Aldi has had stuffed clams in stock. It does mean next week only. If they have any beyond next week, it will be left over unsold stock and won't be around for long.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2012)

They had them before Christmas...so it's been almost 3 months. Here..they don't sell out that quickly..so maybe buy a batch to see if you like them and then go back for more if you do!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2012)

Made my second trip today. Hey - anyone ever just abandon the cart and the quarter? Ummm, it was crowded and I parked far.

My freezer is packed FULL.

I got:


6 packages of stuffed clams!!
1 package of snow crab legs
breaded chicken thigh fillets
General Tso's Chicken
some kind of battered fish
key lime pie
frozen meatballs 
ground beef to make my own meatballs. Yeah, that was dumb. Maybe I'll make something else. lol
french toast sticks
breakfast sausage links
breaded butterflied shrimp
chicken salad
tuna salad
seafood salad
potato chips (since you all raved)
pork rinds

...And a few other things.

I think this trip was much more successful. I'm thinking of snow crabs for dinner.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2012)

P.S. ok, clam people - Do you use the oven directions or the microwave directions? I'm using the oven, but wondering what most people do.

Also, are they often frozen together? There are 3 frozen together and 2 sets of 2. Only 2 are loose. Looks like they got mushed together and then frozen. Can't separate them, altho I'll try again after they've been in the oven a few minutes.

Last comment - I find it amusing that they put stuffed clams into scallop shells


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep...I just put them all on a sheet pan and throw them in the oven..they separate by the time they are done cooking. I only do the oven. At that temp, the top gets nice and crispy.

We went today and got 2 hams, 2 dozen eggs, some potato chips, pita chips and they had lemons for ten damn cents for a grand total of 40 bucks.

BUTTTTT..they were out of clams. GAH..So, it's off to another aldi we go. We still have about 4 packs in the freezer..but it will probably be June before they have them again.

I'm interested to know who you like the snow crab!

Don't get the fish sticks...Yuck-o.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> Yep...I just put them all on a sheet pan and throw them in the oven..they separate by the time they are done cooking. I only do the oven. At that temp, the top gets nice and crispy.
> 
> We went today and got 2 hams, 2 dozen eggs, some potato chips, pita chips and they had lemons for ten damn cents for a grand total of 40 bucks.
> 
> ...



Had half of the snow crabs tonight. Not very good. And at $12.99 for 1.5 lbs, not really a bargain even if they had been good. I can go to a local Chinese buffet and put away more than that for 10 bucks. Oh well!

And the clams were ok. I have an issue lately with garlic and they are very garlicky. I think part of my problem is I ate all 9.  Maybe if I only do a few at a time it would be better for me. And yeah, the tops did get nice and crispy. 

I'm wondering how they'd be if I made them more of a casino style, topping them with bacon and maybe some whole baby clams. I like more clam in mine.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 9, 2012)

I cook the clams a couple at a time in the microwave and dip them in a horseradish/grated parmesan mixture. :eat2:


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 9, 2012)

their chicken tenders are great and breakfast sandwiches too,they have tons of great stuff. The white chocolate and toffee cookies are yummy.


----------

